# Guess my type from my pic : )



## Purple93 (Oct 22, 2011)

Lets see what you guys think!


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

INFP

shot in the dark. I would bet on Introvert though..?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Reminds me of ENFP, lol


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

ISTP or ISTJ.


----------



## Purple93 (Oct 22, 2011)

lol this is interesting


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm most confident with EXFX. ENFP is my full guess as well.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm... ENFP?


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Exfp. Possibly ESFJ or ISxJ.


----------

